

Is Amazon PIOPS Really Better than Standard EBS - rachbelaid
http://garantiadata.com/blog/is-amazon-piops-really-better-than-standard-ebs

======
beryllium
Maybe I'm unclear on the specifics, but it doesn't say what filesystem is used
for the mounted striped volume. Could the choice of FS affect I/O?

